# Has anyone ever used meds to trim nails?



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So Sorry, I never had to use anything more than peanut-butter to dremel their nails. With Rose as a pup and with Darcy when we adopted her at 4. I also have a pretty set time for the grooming. I do the front paws, dremel and trim the extra paw hair and then back and trim the extra paw hair, both finish with a brushing which they both enjoy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

They may be able to just sedate him rather than giving him a general anesthetic for nail trimming. At this point, it might be kinder for them just to give him a low IV dose of propofol or ketamine/valium and clip his nails. It shouldn't take but about five minutes, and that's if they're taking their time. And they may have even better drug options now--i haven't worked as an LVT for a few years now.

You might want to have blood work done ahead of time to ensure that his kidneys, liver, and blood glucose levels are where they should be, but stressing him to the nth degree may be just as dangerous for his health as medicating him for a brief period?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never used sedation on my dogs for nail trimming but I know that once they have developed the "fear" they can work themselves into a panic making it a fight to get the job done. I made it a point to handle my puppy's paws daily from the time we brought him home. With my bridge boy Buddy, we had to distract him with a Frosty Paws ice cream to get the job done. Even then I could have used the Xanax on myself because I'm always a bit nervous that I'm going to hurt the dog.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We have prescribed Acepromazine in the past to take the edge off for some dogs. That might be something to look into. I'd be hesitant to sedate an older dog, even if his nails do desperately need to be trimmed, just for that.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Propophal was what my previous vet used. He gets bloodwork done twice a year because he is on rimadyl and so far his bloodwork has always been great but I am still hesitant to put him under.
I did try acepromazine many years ago to try to trim them myself and I just ended up with a sleepy panicky dog, it was actually very sad.
I'm hoping the anti-anxiety effect of the Xanax will help keep him from going into a total panic. Maybe I should see if a combo of ace and Xanax could be done?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The vet gave me ace to help calm MacKenzie when we take her to her office visits. It had an opposite effect and made her very hyper and still nervous. They told me sometimes the dog will fight the effects of the tranquilizer.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My vet stopped using Ace altogether after a couple of animals had bad reactions, but your vet may have a different policy? 

Talk to your vet and explain the situation, although it may be come very obvious. I'm hopeful that the Xanax will take enough of the edge off and that it goes very easily for you and your boy.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would suggest looking for a groomer who is used to trimming nails on anxious dogs. I trim lots of nails and I know many dogs who have a much easier time having their nails trimmed while standing on a grooming table than being held down at a vet. We had a Newf last week who was told not to come back to the vets for nails after they tried to trim the nails with four people holding him down. We had the male owner giving him a hug, just to keep him in place, the female owner was distracting him with peanut butter and I clipped the nails. the result was a dog who experienced very little stress but got his nails done, plus it was less expensive than the vet.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, not a big fan of Ace either. And not recommended for dogs that could have seizures - I don't know your dog's history. I would not use it on an old dog though.
Has been a while since I worked as an LVT, too. I would also say, if bloodwork has been done more than 2 months ago - I would run a quick blood panel before having him put under. 
If he gets so worked up - a quick sedation would be kinder if everything checks out health wise. 

When I was working, we used Ketamine/Valium on the old timers and IV fluids. But that was usually for surgeries and dental cleanings. 

Propofol was used on some older dogs and pregnant moms having a C-section.

In my day we also often used Domitor and did a quick reversal with Antisedan.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day.
I'm going to start with just the Xanax and see how he does.
I plan on bringing lots of cheese to help keep his attention off of his feet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow. I don't know if you've tried this, but what really works with my dogs is a mostly-empty jar of peanut butter. They get all involved in trying to get to the good stuff and I just get on with trimming their nails.

I still hate it, not going to lie. White nails aren't that scary, but my hound has these big old senior dog black nails and neither he nor I enjoy any part of this process! So please tell your boy that Jack the hound sends his sympathies.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Back when I still tried to do them myself I tried to smear peanut butter on the leg I wasn't working on. I think it worked enough for me to get 2 nails done, then he caught on!
Yes, he does have those thick round black nails. You can't even tell from looking on the bottom where the quick is, you are totally relying on getting close enough to see the circle start but not too much to quick!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

We have success!! This was by far the easiest nail trim ever!
I gave him 2 xanax about 45 min before our appointment. The instructions said give 1-4, so I chose 2.
I loaded up on cheese.
When we got there, we tried to put the muzzle on him but he pawed at it and immediately got his super overgrown dew claw caught on the muzzle. Once we avoided a disaster and got the muzzle off quickly to get the dew claw free, we decided to give it a chance without the muzzle to see how he did. Also, instead of having a few people hold him down on his side up on the table, we left him sitting on the floor, with one tech holding him in the sitting position with me at his head feeding cheese-fast and often.
The vet got the back feet done pretty quick. When she started on the front feet I could tell he was starting to get concerned because his focus on the cheese was waning. But, I kept cheese coming. By the last toe, I had to pretty much put the cheese in his lips to get him to eat it. He never panicked, just a little concerned. And then it was all done!

So our winning combination for Guinness is:
Xanax
cheese
1 person holding in the sitting position on the floor
no muzzle


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So glad it went well! Now add in a glass of wine for you and you'll have the perfect scenario.

I'm kidding, but I know with me that if I'm stressed out, my dogs are stressed out, and I'm just not that good of an actor. 

I always wonder why dogs don't really care about their back feet, but the front ones? If they have an issue, it's always with those.

Congratulations!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great, I am glad.
I noticed too that the more restraint, the more an animal will fight it.


----------

